# Illinois Plumbing BackFlow Code Book



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The guys at Test Gauge & Backflow Supply put together a nice little code book that has the State's plumbing code, fire code, lawn irrigation code, city of Chicago codes, and fire protection retro fit information. 

I just noticed they are offering in PDF format on their website. So here is the link. http://www.testgauge.net/images/documents/021020102258923.pdf


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

That is a nice little thing to have. Too bad they don't have one for Wisconsin.


----------

